# the american scream - haunter documentary



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

*New show about a haunter?*

Hey everybody...I caught just the tail end of a commercial for a new series coming this October about a guy who builds a mega-haunt every year. It might have been TLC or History Channel? Not sure. Does anybody know what the name of this show is??? I want to look it up. Thanks!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds cool!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Could it have been Travel Channel doing something like last year's "Making Monsters"? Loved that!


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Keep us updated on that, I'd be interested in watching it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That sounds awesome. I want to know, too


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not Making Monsters (I love that too, OMG)...it's a guy and his family...when I figure out what it is I'm going to blog about it and spread the word...Google isn't helping much. I will keep watching out for commercials, too.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just read something similar in another thread. But they said it was a movie that was coming out. And it that it takes place in Rochester, MA (which is like 15 mins from me lol ) Maybe it is just a show coming out. Thought a movie sounded a bit off anyways. Either way....sounds cool!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> And it that it takes place in Rochester, MA (which is like 15 mins from me lol )


If a redhead shows up in some scenes, we'll know who snuck onto the set...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> If a redhead shows up in some scenes, we'll know who snuck onto the set...


 lol nah ya won't see me. I had idea they were filming over there. If that's even true lol


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a movie called "The American Scream", to be aired tihs October on "Chiller" network.

Here's the other thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/116873-home-haunter-movie-october.html


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm, I've never heard of Chiller network


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> It's a movie called "The American Scream", to be aired tihs October on "Chiller" network.
> 
> Here's the other thread:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/116873-home-haunter-movie-october.html


That's it!!! But no, it's a documentary! Here's the info cut & pasted. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!1

ORIGINAL DOCUMENTARY FILM

The American Scream: This haunting original documentary follows the creative minds behind three local home-
made haunts and their spirited, passionate and sometimes harrowing efforts in igniting their town's Halloween spirit each year.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

What is Chiller network? I am rather sure I don't get that channel  Would love to watch this.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> What is Chiller network? I am rather sure I don't get that channel  Would love to watch this.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat? But...but...it's scary good!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Check your cable subscriber for the chiller network. It's usually in some kind of package- not basic cable. What *isn't* good about chiller is it's not HD and it's frought with commercials.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh lovely, I'll miss it then  Unless someone would be willing to record it for me? Even if it's on vhs lol I don't care as long as I get to see it. I would pay for the cost of the tape and whatever shipping would be


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Aw, man!  We downgraded our cable package and no longer get Chiller. Well, maybe it will end up on youtube.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, we get Chiller on my Digital Cable package not basic cable. I want to watch it now!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Can download shows from kickasstorrents and then watch them on your comp or if able stream to your tv.
We do it every day! Gave up cable except for the high speed internet and went back to satellite, 'cuz was so much cheaper.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

I want to see this too! Anybody able to make a torrent of it to make sure it is available for download somewhere and give me a link?  I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I put a reminder for the show on my calendar and added for hubby to make a torrent.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We get Fearnet not Chiller.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

We get it with DirectTV as part of the basic package.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.chillertv.com/


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh cool, Tumblin! Does their site air the same things as on TV?

That's what we get too, RCIAG....Fearnet


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Here'a a press release 
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118048190


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I actually entered to try and be one of the haunts featured in this. Can not wait to see it!! Hope they do it again!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> We get Fearnet not Chiller.


I got lucky...I get both. I also get a channel called IFC that often has some good horror movies, and every saturday at noon they play 2 ( and sometimes 3) classic sci-fi/horror movies.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Short youtube tease rhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJPpXq3_kv8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes please keep us updated on this, sounds like it will be a great show. Me and my wife love our Ghost Adventures, Vampire Diaries, Dead Files, and recently the Haunted Collector!


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

*Diggerc, Thank you for the YouTube clip!*


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I got to meet Many two weeks ago. He and his family where passing through Jersey on their way home and stooped in on a make n take


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this too! Saw a commercial and was instantly thrilled to see 'my people' on tv.


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

*"The American Scream"*

New show coming on Chiller... "The American Scream"- a documentary about people who go all out for Halloween. Anyone know anything about it? I can't find much info...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

THE AMERICAN SCREAM
From the same director/producer of the critically-acclaimed hit documentary Best Worst Movie (2009) comes The American Scream: an unconventional look at the Halloween cultural phenomenon of homemade haunted houses, and the enthusiasts behind the scenes. Filmed in the sleepy enclave of Fairhaven, MA, The American Scream follows the creative minds behind three local homemade haunts and their spirited, passionate and sometimes harrowing efforts in igniting their town’s Halloween spirit each year. Slated for an October 2012 premiere


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I hope it comes to Canada!


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah, are the people featured on the show on this forum, I wonder?


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see this show and the new season of Making Monsters!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I blogged about it...is it ok to pimp my blog? Here it is...if not, please don't ax me, Larry!! (I love HF too much!)


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I wish it were starting earlier than October, though...there could be some very cool ideas on here and we all know the coolest ideas take time!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

JennWakely said:


> Ah, are the people featured on the show on this forum, I wonder?


Manny's Facebook Profile
https://www.facebook.com/Pyro.Manny


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

A press release.
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118048190


----------



## pyro (Feb 7, 2007)

yes i am ---lol


----------



## pyro (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks dig, havent had much time to be on here, but the show is on chiller will be out in october,and if you have comcast ,, so sorry channel is not on there,,,,


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Another promo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkeaDFpWIPk&sns=fb


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

and another]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q91xa2Qs7Ok&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, you guys!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i want to be kept updated on this too


----------



## pyro (Feb 7, 2007)

*american scream*

american scream is a movie of home haunters that will be on chiller tv --- check out the american scream facebook page,,, http://fantasticfest.com/news/entry/fantastic_fest_second_wave_of_programming_announced


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

*"The American Scream" - New Haunters Documentary*

This is apparently coming to the Chiller Network in late October, so keep an eyeball out for it and set your DVRs.

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/58549

The review is great, and the film seems to have a deep respect for the families who make neighborhood haunts for All Hallows.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Will have to check this out.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so it's a documentary then. I thought it was going to be a series. Either way, can't wait!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, the way it was originally promoted was that it was going to be a 4week series that followed some home haunters getting set up right till the big day. 

This will still be fun to watch regardless.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Will be interesting to see them going through the process & how it impacts their families. Def. one to watch.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Are any of the families that are spotlighted in the documentary members of the forum? It could be one of you that will be featured on television!! YAY!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

looking forward to this!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Promos on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJPpXq3_kv8&NR=1&feature=endscreen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q91xa2Qs7Ok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkeaDFpWIPk


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OMGoodness, I don't have Chiller, gonna have to fix that!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

I just read a great review of this documentary on "Horror Movie A Day " http://horror-movie-a-day.blogspot.ca/2012/09/september-23-2012-genre.html

Looks like it will be a fun watch .


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this, but really wish they aired it early in the month in case I'd like to duplicate any of their efforts. Oh well, just have to write down ideas for next year.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*The american scream!!*

*Hallow All!! Just have to share this link -- you will ALL relate no doubt - and spread the word for this film coming out later this month. You may even see yourself in it!! BOO!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vQMkrdzD3xM
*


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Soooo funny


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I have to say I'm pretty disappointed with this trailer/movie. It looks like they went out of their way to find people who make haunters look like idiots.

Plus there are so many more talented people that they could have profiled. I think I'd watch a documentary just on Davis Graveyard.


----------



## Hacksaw The Clown (Sep 26, 2012)

fairhaven ma eh?? i was doing a clown gig two weeks ago and was harassed by the fairhaven p.d. for no reason other then some lady got freaked out at the sight of a clown..lol


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone got a date for the first showing?


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

they should also put it up as at least a rental on amazon or itunes


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't have Chiller on my Comcast so I hope this available on some other format, On Demand, itunes, amazon, etc.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

James B. said:


> Anyone got a date for the first showing?


No... and anyone who does doesn't need to flaunt it Seriously, I would like to know when it airs, as well.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw a commercial for it yesterday and I think it is Oct 28th or one night that weekend.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Rania said:


> I saw a commercial for it yesterday and I think it is Oct 28th or one night that weekend.


It is indeed on Oct 28th.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

And this is when I miss having cable


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Fantastic I have not missed it yet.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I am definitely excited to watch this one! Yes, a couple of the main haunters featured are members here. I believe that there might also be a few smaller side haunts shown and that a member is also featured. Congrats you guys, job well done!!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

anybody know what time it airs? Chiller channel, Oct 28, right?


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

It's airing on Chiller at 8PM EST on October 28. 

Here's a link to the web site.

http://www.chillertv.com/movies/americanscream


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we live in MA and Fairhaven isn't that big a drive for us...so maybe.....


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm really excited for this.


----------



## Halloween OCD (Jan 17, 2011)

Chiller TV will be airing The American Scream on Sunday October 28TH. 8pm, 10pm, 12am, 2am. Can't wait.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

*The American Scream*

I don't know about you guys, but I've been waiting for a documentary like this for quite some time!

http://http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/theamericanscream/


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be at the Steelers game Sunday....will have to remember to record this.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Already scheduled the DVR to record this. I received an email from Steve from Garage of Evil a couple of weeks ago about this documentary. Apparently he has a short appearance in the show and he attended a preview showing.

This is the Chiller link: The American Scream
His informal review was glowing and highly recommends watching this for all home haunters.

I can't wait to see it myself.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That does look good. I caught the previews for it over and over again while watching a few episodes of _Tales From the Darkside_ last week, so it is pretty much hammered into my head that it's coming up this weekend


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't get chiller but want to see it. Been trolling for an itunes download but nada


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got to try to get a neighbor to record it for me. My VCR won't record those high number channels like Chiller. I know------how '90's.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Odd. Fios has Chiller hidden down in the non HD channels.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I watched it tonight and loved it! 
Pyro,, you rocked,, also saw bits of Spider riders,, Just Whispers, Davis graveyards? I think,, they flipped thru them quickly,, but I have DVR'd this and will watch it again,, probably several times,,,
THL said a couple of members were in it,, any one know who else besides Pyro,, I know the one guy, Victor Bariteau for some reason looks familiar,, is it him? 
I really enjoyed watching it!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I just watched it. I think this was the premier. I uh, hate to admit it, but I thought it wasn't good. It doesn't help that it's on the chiller channel. At points near the end there were FIVE FULL MINUTE commercial breaks. I almost forgot what I was watching. Not to mention, chiller STILL isn't HD. But besides that, I thought the show was boring. Two hours of odd balls and yawns and even when it finally got to halloween night it was lacking- and it took almost 1 3/4 hours to get to that! If they are gonna make this an ongoing series, they better make it more compelling to view, in my opinion.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Shockwave199 said:


> I just watched it. I think this was the premier. I uh, hate to admit it, but I thought it wasn't good. It doesn't help that it's on the chiller channel. At points near the end there were FIVE FULL MINUTE commercial breaks. I almost forgot what I was watching. Not to mention, chiller STILL isn't HD. But besides that, I thought the show was boring. Two hours of odd balls and yawns and even when it finally got to halloween night it was lacking- and it took almost 1 3/4 hours to get to that! If they are gonna make this an ongoing series, they better make it more compelling to view, in my opinion.


Nope, it was a movie! And I have to agree with the fact that it was boring. I really tried to watch it and of course my cable box likes to drop this channel like crazy. I had to reboot it 3 or 4 times so I missed big chunks of it. Some of it was good, but I just could not get into it at all.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Shockwave199 said:


> I just watched it. I think this was the premier. I uh, hate to admit it, but I thought it wasn't good. It doesn't help that it's on the chiller channel. At points near the end there were FIVE FULL MINUTE commercial breaks. I almost forgot what I was watching. Not to mention, chiller STILL isn't HD. But besides that, I thought the show was boring. Two hours of odd balls and yawns and even when it finally got to halloween night it was lacking- and it took almost 1 3/4 hours to get to that! If they are gonna make this an ongoing series, they better make it more compelling to view, in my opinion.


I, too, thought it didn't live up to expectations. I didn't like how it portrayed the haunters as folks who put our love of Halloween above everything and everyone else in our lives. It focused alot on the wives and children commenting about how much it meant to "him" and how they seemed to deprioritize the family needs over prop building. I don't believe that was an accurate depiction (at least I hope not) and I feel they should have spent just as much time on the positives.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

*"The American Scream" on Chiller*

I just got done watching the "The American Scream" on Chiller and wanted to say how the show nailed the whole process of us Home Haunters.

I never really knew how or why I have been doing this since I was a kid , but it is nice to know that there are others out there like me that have the exact same issues, problems and joys. The show does a very good job telling the personal lows and highs that Halloween brings.

If you get the chance, make sure to check it out.

Thanks to Steve from "Garage of Evil" for the heads up about the show.

Happy Haunting!

PB


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Too be honest I felt like it was pretty accurate, at least for me. I can relate to so much of it. The thing that bothered me was the neighborhood. I live in the VERY wide open country so the inside of their homes and yards were very claustrophobic for me. Weird complaint I know, but I did enjoy the show.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

So which of "our" haunters were in this? I wasn't bored at all but then again, I love documentary-style films with all the little details.


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

I loved it. It touched on many aspects of what Halloween means to me.

Excellent job.

And much respect to those who put their lives out there for everyone to see.


----------



## nicknack918 (Jun 17, 2010)

I really enjoyed it. I found it to be very relatable and pretty accurate. However two things really bothered me. I agree that at times they tried to make it seem like they were obsessive, to a point of putting Halloween before there families and that's just not true. I know for myself, doing our haunt has brought my family even closer because we are all so involved. And I think the same can be said for the families in the documentary. The other thing that really bugged me was that there weren't any women haunters shown!! It's not just you guys who build and run these haunts, us girls do it too  But over all I think it was a positive portrayal of us home haunters. It definitely shows how much time, creativity, and hard work goes into setting up our haunts. And it's great that people will get to see a behind the scenes look at that and hopefully enjoy and appreciate our haunts even more


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I just watched it also...know what I liked about it? How close the families were..I also loved his comment about the only holiday that brings a community together, I enjoyed it!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I watched it, but to be honest, overall Im in the camp that didn't really care for it. I agree with the comments about how they seemed to portray how odd, obsessive, selfish, and every other negative trait that can be thought ,a home haunter can be. Personally, I thought they should have covered 3 different types of home haunters in 3 differnt parts of the country. To show the different levels of home haunting there is. 

I mean no disrespect to those who were featured in the documentary, but I don't think they did a good job of showing you, or this Halloween community in general, in a good light.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We have it recorded to watch today. I'm looking forward to seeing and have been for quite some time.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> I mean no disrespect to those who were featured in the documentary, but I don't think they did a good job of showing you, or this Halloween community in general, in a good light.


I agree. It _was_ rather boring for the most part. I think this type of documentary would have been better done as a series, in half-hour episodes, each focusing on a different haunter or haunt.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

For some reason, that show made me feel sad. I don't think it showed haunters or Halloween enthusiasts in a good light.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

My husband and I watched it and I agree they seemed to try to portray haunters in a bad light. However, we were laughing at how close we were to those families as it gets closer and closer to the big day.  Those of us who also go all out totally got it. I worry about what the rest of America will think given the way it was editted . I really wanted to see the final product of each of the haunts. I was hoping they would do a beginning to end walk through of each haunt rather than just rapid clips of them all strung together. I was getting confused as to which clip went with each haunt. I am excited for the family that went pro at the end. I hope things go great for them!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> I just watched it. I think this was the premier. I uh, hate to admit it, but I thought it wasn't good. It doesn't help that it's on the chiller channel. At points near the end there were FIVE FULL MINUTE commercial breaks. I almost forgot what I was watching. Not to mention, chiller STILL isn't HD. But besides that, I thought the show was boring. Two hours of odd balls and yawns and even when it finally got to halloween night it was lacking- and it took almost 1 3/4 hours to get to that! If they are gonna make this an ongoing series, they better make it more compelling to view, in my opinion.


I agree. In fact, it was downright depressing in parts. We saw the Ghoulie Manor guy spending countless hours on that statue of Horus, but I was disappointed that we didn't get a better view of the finished Egyptian tomb. Hard for me to believe that the filmmakers had any real affinity or respect for the home haunting community and some of the incredible artistry that goes into it. Overall, meh.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> Hard for me to believe that the filmmakers had any real affinity or respect for the home haunting community and some of the incredible artistry that goes into it. Overall, meh.


Right. I think the choices of haunters to follow was terrible. They may have thought those three groups were compelling viewing but I beg to differ. It amounted to a depressing, slow paced, and just plain strange two hours of a supposed haunting documentary. The very title of the film- American Scream- did not square with the content whatsoever. It actually had me soured to even think I'm in a game portrayed like that. The only comment I could relate to was about it being for the community. Other than that- yikes, I've seen more screams mid day at a library. I just think it could have been a new exciting offering if done with some care and enthusiasm. Just pointing cameras at people doing something that your film is about doesn't make compelling viewing, no matter how many reality shows there are out there to suggest that's acceptable.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

So we taped it and watched later last night. I'm am split on my review. While I loved the fact that it was more of an in depth look at us haunters, I felt it missed a lot of the positives. The whole selfish aspect of neglecting the family kind of made me wince, because it is far from that in our house. They made it seem more like an obsession similar to hoarders then a hobby created for the enjoyment of all. At least that was my take on it. I also found it odd that they seemed to spend an awful lot of time interviewing the family members on how badly it affected their lives but very little was spent going around the neighborhood hearing how all the neighbors felt about it. 

I was also disappointed that they did not depict the love and care that goes into making a project. I take a lot of pride in my work. But on the show if they weren't showing someone just trying to throw something together in a hurry, they were showing someone obsessing over the top on something. And when the props were done there was little focus put on the actual final product, another disappointment. To one of the other comments on here earlier, I also believe there should have been at least one female haunter. 

Now on the plus side, there was a lot I could relate to. Every time they posted a new date I would find that it usually had some significance in my build season as well. When they posted Oct. 1st I looked at my partner and said gee its my nervous breakdown time. For some reason the beginning of Oct. freaks me out when I still have most of my list to complete. And the final week until Halloween is another big one for me. 

I hope Chiller continues with the project but in the future places more focus on the positive aspects instead of making us look like hopeless shut in hoarders. I would have really enjoyed them doing mini interviews with some of the other short clips of haunts they showed. Who knows maybe they will put one out next year that really embodies home haunters better.

Last point- I absolutely agree with the comment about Halloween being the one holiday for the community not just the family. I have a messed up family and family holidays are a nightmare. That I think is one of the reasons why I love Halloween so much. It is not dependent on the family dynamic. ANd I will admit it has definitely made getting to know the neighbors a lot easier.


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

We take ourselves way too seriousely... I thought that the show was spot on. Covering all types of haunters, from the guys in it just for fun, to the die hard crazed perfectionists. The insite and comments twards the end were profound, explaining Halloween as community holiday as opposed to Christmas and Thanksgiving as Family holidays. That insite alone, although obvious, really put the mindset of us as haunters into perspective. I liked that they showed all skill levels, and that families bonded through their home haunting fun. I smiled and thought to myself many, many times.... Hey, they nailed me there.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Sadler Vampire said:


> We take ourselves way too seriousely... I thought that the show was spot on. Covering all types of haunters, from the guys in it just for fun, to the die hard crazed perfectionists. The insite and comments twards the end were profound, explaining Halloween as community holiday as opposed to Christmas and Thanksgiving as Family holidays. That insite alone, although obvious, really put the mindset of us as haunters into perspective. I liked that they showed all skill levels, and that families bonded through their home haunting fun. I smiled and thought to myself many, many times.... Hey, they nailed me there.


exactly what I was saying and thinking...


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

I liked it. The only disappointment was the lack of a complete walk-thru. Show the viewers what the haunters worked on all year. I would love to see the footage that didn't make the movie. As for the guy who went pro,I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I watched it last night and I didn't like the way they made all the haunters seem like they didn't care about anything else but their Haunts! Otherwise it was ok.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Wasn't there a snowstorm in that area last year? Looked so balmy there, like they filmed it at a different time.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

The part where Steve, from the GOE I think, was talking could have been lengthened and then woven throughout the entire show. There were some things that didn't work like when that one girl was talking about how that man said he wouldn't be with her if she were the last woman on earth. That and about his jaw popping were completely unnessecary. The best part of the show was the end...talking about community...nothing is perfect...and how sad it is when it's all over, all that work and then it's over in a flash. That stuff was spot on. But they definately didn't do a good job portraying different kinds of haunters. I hope that one man, Victor I believe, is having a great year this year. I think he was the easiest for me to identify with.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My Husband and I just watched this....I LOVED IT!!! Couldn't relate to everyone involved...but it was definitely amazing to see what these home haunt peeps go through. Had tears in my eyes at the end when the one guy went pro! Something that SO should have happened for him......amazing! Hoping all went well with that!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been following Victor's pro haunt. I guess there was a question if they were going to be able to do it again next year. He just announced that they will be returning. Guess they really struggled this month. Last night was there final night of the season.


----------



## nicknack918 (Jun 17, 2010)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Wasn't there a snowstorm in that area last year? Looked so balmy there, like they filmed it at a different time.


I was wondering about that too. I live in PA and we got hit with the freak Halloween snow storm last year. I can't remember if that area got hit with it too (I feel like they did though).


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't think they got as much (if any) snow down in Fairhaven as we did in other parts of MA. Up my way, by the NH border we had a good 6" on the ground.

It was a great show and a lot of fun seeing so many people I know on there.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The documentary was amusing, yet I found it to be too drawn-out; they could have covered four haunters, rather than three, had they gotten rid of all the unnecessary 'padding'


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Well i just finished watching it and for the most part, i agree it was boring at times but it was more the cast for me that was the issue, however i thought Victor and his daughter were great! I totally identified with him on so many levels and appreciated the emotion for haunting that was captured in the beginning of the film and most of all, the end. Hope Victor's dream comes true! I am totally rooting for him!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> Wasn't there a snowstorm in that area last year? Looked so balmy there, like they filmed it at a different time.


I'm guessing that this was filmed in October of 2010. In one of the scenes, I recall seeing a football game on their TV. The Pittsburgh Steelers were playing, so I checked; they didn't play on Halloween last year, but they played New Orleans on Halloween day in 2010,


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

BTW, I watched two new episodes of "Monster Makers" on Travel Channel yesterday from 8:00 til 10:00, then watched the second airing of "The American Scream" at 10:00.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I'm guessing that this was filmed in October of 2010. In one of the scenes, I recall seeing a football game on their TV. The Pittsburgh Steelers were playing, so I checked; they didn't play on Halloween last year, but they played New Orleans on Halloween day in 2010,


Nope. They filmed during the 2011 season with the "6 months later" being this summer when Vic made the decision to go pro. Vic just went pro this season for the first time. I'm glad to hear that he's doing it again next year! 

Manny, I enjoyed your section as well. I like your approach of trying to repurpose things. I see myself as hovering somewhere between you and Vic's approaches. I find myself going for those details but soon stop myself, reminding myself that nobody is going to notice them but me. And this season, not unlike yourself, I was busily gathering cheap/free supplies to get the job done.

I don't know Matt and his dad, but hats off to them too for just having fun and doing it for a good cause.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My whole family came over to watch this since a clip of my haunt was in it. We were all disappointed overall. We thought Victor's work was great, and Manny did a really good job too. But I agree with many of the previous comments.

On the up side I feel like it did a good job of covering three different types of haunters. However, I do not feel like all three were good choices.
I feel that they spent way too much time on pointless things like careers, personal issues, and personal backgrounds. I understand why they did it, but it was boring.
In many aspects I felt it was poorly filmed.
I definitely agree it was very disappointing that we did not get to see many of the finished props, and especially the finished haunts. I would have loved to have seen Victor's walk through.
And I agree with those who felt they portrayed us in a less than complimentary manner.
My entire family was laughing through most of this film at the absurdity of some of the scenes they put in. I would have been totally embarrassed if it was me.
I loved how these families worked together, and was jealous of the fact that their children loved to help. I also loved the comment on how this is a community event.

I do applaud, and thank each of these families for allowing us into their homes and lives to see how they function. I know it had to have been a great distraction from setting up your haunt that year. As well as an invasion of your personal time with family.

Does anyone know Victor's forum name? I have known Pyrp for a long time, but I am not sure who Victor is on the forum.

I also agree that I would love to see this as a series, with them showcasing a different haunt each week. Focusing on prep, prop building, set up and the final haunt. It would surely be more interesting than most of the reality shows on today.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

You'll find him floating around the net as HalloweenZombie


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Rob.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I'm guessing that this was filmed in October of 2010. In one of the scenes, I recall seeing a football game on their TV. The Pittsburgh Steelers were playing, so I checked; they didn't play on Halloween last year, but they played New Orleans on Halloween day in 2010,


OMG, too funny, that is EXACTLY what my husband said...it was the one thing that stood out for him in the whole documentary. "Oh, that couldn't have been last year, the Steelers didn't play on Halloween last year." LOL!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

wandererrob said:


> Nope. They filmed during the 2011 season with the "6 months later" being this summer when Vic made the decision to go pro. Vic just went pro this season for the first time.


Well, not to beat a dead pigskin but that was definitely the Steelers the one guy in costume was watching just before it was time for him to go into the haunt and start acting. And the Steelers definitely didn't play on H'ween in 2011. 

I do remember the Steelers being on that TV very clearly as they are my team and I yelled out "Go Pittsburgh!' just as my husband was informing me that they didn't play on the 31st last year, LOL. We are quite a pair.

Putting on detective hat...

* In 2011 the Steelers didn't play on the 31st (a Monday). They did play on the 30th (a Sunday). It seems unlikely that a replay of a former game would be televised on Monday night though, as Monday night football itself would be on that night.

* I don't remember who the Steelers were playing in the shot where the guy in costume was watching the game. That info would help tremendously!

* The Steelers played the Saints on H'ween of 2010. The game began at 8:10 pm. This really seems the most likely scenario.

* Even as far south as NJ, where my sister lives, they were thoroughly snowed under on H'ween of last year, so I would imagine north of there must have gotten that much, plus some. It definitely wasn't snowy on the day of setup (Halloween) shown in the documentary; in fact, it wasn't even terribly gray/overcast. I thought the sky looked quite blue.

The H'ween day and night sequences must have been filmed in 2010, regardless of when further footage was shot.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

It is now on itunes, so now I can watch it


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> .
> 
> * In 2011 the Steelers didn't play on the 31st (a Monday). They did play on the 30th (a Sunday). It seems unlikely that a replay of a former game would be televised on Monday night though, as Monday night football itself would be on that night.
> 
> ...



Just because I'm bored and hate to leave a mystery hanging... New England vs. Pittsburg, they were in the 4th quarter with 9:08 on the clock.

From what I can find they actually played the game on 10/30. Maybe they DVRd the game? Opened a day early?


Pyro, help us out here. You were one of the stars in the movie. When did they film you guys?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I watched the special last night and really enjoyed it. I liked that it showed haunters from silly to serious. I felt the director did a good job capturing the hearts and minds of home haunters. It was easy to identify with and feel empathy for our fellow haunters. Most of us put so much of ourselves into this even though the actual event is so short lived. For many of us it is much more than a hobby. It is our passion and soul. We do it for ourselves, each other, and our communities. Halloween truly is a holiday that celebrates community.
I applaud all of you in the show. Your haunts looked awesome. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

wandererrob said:


> J
> 
> From what I can find they actually played the game on 10/30. Maybe they DVRd the game? Opened a day early?
> 
> ...


Should be one or the other! I will await the answer! I also wonder if they ever did get snow during those couple/few days?


----------



## TGC (Oct 12, 2008)

Anybody got a working torrent yet? On one of the bigger torrent sites it is being presented several times with different sizes, but all fake..


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

TGC said:


> Anybody got a working torrent yet? On one of the bigger torrent sites it is being presented several times with different sizes, but all fake..


You can rent it on youtube for 3.99 or 4.99 for the HD version.. I can't find the link at the moment but i saw it earlier some other place.


----------



## TGC (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I saw and clicked on that link you are referring about, but saw no download/rent etc. option. Maybe it's region locked? I live in the Netherlands..


----------



## Family Haunter (Oct 5, 2012)

This may be the show you saw. Its on the DIY Network - Halloween Fright House: Secrets Revealed.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I just watched this tonight and I liked it....I can't help but feel compassion for all the haunters....It really shows the struggles we all face to make the show happen and no matter what level of haunt you are, it showed the tremendous amount of work it takes to make it happen....Now if I could have made some edits to the show....#1 - chop that sad music they used through out the whole show....I understand it's a documentary but why not use music that is more fitting for the scenes instead of using those sad types of tracks for the entire movie....It's crazy how much that back ground music can affect a person without them even knowing it....I also agree they needed to give us the payoff of seeing the ENTIRE haunts at the end....This is the happy part of why we do what we do and they robbed us of that to keep it kind of sad....It would have been a better depiction if they would have given us the good times too....Otherwise, why would we go through all that again next year?...I think I could relate to the guy that went pro the most.....ZR


----------



## TGC (Oct 12, 2008)

You did not record by any chance?


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

hopefully a link shows up somewhere, been combing the internet for the last couple days and no luck so far.........


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

It's on netflix instant watch as of this morning.


----------



## TGC (Oct 12, 2008)

Can you torrent that for us simple folk?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I recorded it....I'll try to figure out how to get it uploaded on my youtube channel......ZR


----------



## TGC (Oct 12, 2008)

From all us Halloweeners from abroad, we thank you!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

It took all night to upload and then I got a message that said this video has been deleted because it is too long....Does anyone know the limit your allowed to upload to youtube?.....I'm off to work now so I'll have to split the movie and try again later.......ZR



TGC said:


> From all us Halloweeners from abroad, we thank you!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I see now...It says you can only upload 15 minute parts so it would be like 6 parts long....Now I know why things I watch on youtube are sometimes in parts......ZR


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

This movie just came out, is an independent release and is available on netflix instant streaming and on iTunes for $3.99 rental or $5.99 to purchase. 

Don't take money out of the hands of the producer/director/crew by putting the movie up for free on youtube. Its disrespectful and makes it harder for them to finance future projects.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Sorry....Didn't realize it was available for rent....You make a valid point....I deleted the link and won't post anymore parts.....It was way more work than I wanted to do anyway....LOL....ZR


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the effort anyways ZombieRaider. Considering this was on a cable TV channel I would've assumed it wouldn't have been a big deal either.Maybe they'll replay it on chiller and more of us will get to see it.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean.....I'm usually very careful with copyright material and try not to hurt anyone's sales, especially haunt related where independants struggle for every sale as it is....I was in the same mindset as you because I just watched this on TV and wasn't thinking they were making revenue through other channels (as Dminor pointed out itunes or netflix).....I thought the show was good enough to be worth the price of a rental if you haven't seen it yet....ZR



klue said:


> Thanks for the effort anyways ZombieRaider. Considering this was on a cable TV channel I would've assumed it wouldn't have been a big deal either.Maybe they'll replay it on chiller and more of us will get to see it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i haven't seen it yet. sounds controversial so i will have to judge for myself. i want to see it. i have cable, but i don't think we get chiller. hhmmm, are we able to buy it somewhere. i don't do netflix. if we can buy it there, i think my daughter does netflix, i'll have to find out if she does and can get me a copy. jw, cool you had a short clip of yours on the show.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

It's available for rental via Amazon.com for $3.99, which is how I watched it.

There was a lot to like about it, starting with the recognition that home haunters exist as a recognizable group, and extreme home decorating isn't just "that one guy down the block." I loved the talk about how Halloween can unite a community, and sometimes family members as well. The bit about people volunteering to set up the one family's haunt after the father's heart attack brought tears of recognition to my eyes. I would have been much happier with the film if that discussion about community extended to not only to bonds between haunters and ToTs, but also the friendships and generosity that spring up between haunters, and between haunters & their helpers. To me, the most special and unique aspect of home haunting is that generosity that pervades haunt culture. I've been involved in many hobbies and can say that I've never experienced anything like the kindness and sharing that I see here, and in other Halloween-related activities, on a daily basis. The few glimpses of that shared culture were presented in such a way that they could easily be (mis)interpreted as competitive rather than sharing: the comment by one haunter about another's obsession with realism; the contagion theory of big home haunts; the borrowing of the alien prop build. Big miss, IMHO, and one that ties in to broader issues. I'm going to quote *nicknack918* as a jumping off point:



nicknack918 said:


> I really enjoyed it. I found it to be very relatable and pretty accurate. However two things really bothered me. I agree that at times they tried to make it seem like they were obsessive, to a point of putting Halloween before there families and that's just not true. I know for myself, doing our haunt has brought my family even closer because we are all so involved. And I think the same can be said for the families in the documentary. The other thing that really bugged me was that there weren't any women haunters shown!! It's not just you guys who build and run these haunts, us girls do it too


I'm of two minds about the reason we didn't see a prominent female haunter. One is that because the documentary focused on three haunts in a narrow geographic range, there may simply not have been any within that area who were willing to be filmed.

The other explanation is that the documentary fit haunters into a stereotypical, gender-biased framework: men use their hobbies as ways of overcoming emotional challenges, usually at the expense of their relationships with friends and family. For some reason, stories about women don't tend to use this stereotype. Maybe people are uncomfortable with seeing women portrayed that way because we're presumably off filling our emotional needs with children and watching re-runs of Sex and the City with our gay friends instead.  I strongly suspect that adhering to that familiar pattern is part of why we didn't see haunter supporting other haunter scenes as I discussed above. They would violate the stereotype that men don't support other men, so men must rely on long-suffering spouses and underappreciated children. 

Another indulged stereotype, albeit a more minor one: that all home haunts are intended to scare. Um, no they're not. There's more than one way to decorate for Halloween. Look at our own Mr. Gris and Hilda for starters. In my experience, blow mold enthusiasts are disproportionately male. Wouldn't it have been interesting and unexpected for viewers to follow a well-adjusted, thoroughly non-creepy man setting up a child-friendly blow mold display? Or how about following a woman, local to me, who incorporates and light and music show into her display that would rival any Christmas attraction? 

Did I enjoy The American Scream? Yes I did. Would I recommend it to non-haunter friends? Probably not. The golden moments shined, but there were too many misses for me to say "You want to understand what I do? Watch this."


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice blue frog. i like what you said.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

On Netflix you say? I know what I'll have on while I'm undecorating today!!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Yup it's on Netflix! Just added it to my instant Que.


----------



## pyro (Feb 7, 2007)

wow well anyway just read thru this thread,,, ok the movie was filmed from sept,2011 to nov2011,,,, no we had no snow we are on the coast.,,,, vic did go pro will be back next year, and thanks for the kind words , and info the american scream .com or on facebook the american scream


----------

